# dumbell bench rack



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

my manager was talking to me about a dumbell bench rack they used to make back in the day which was like a standard barbell bench but instead of the normal forks they had 2 curved forks that hold dumbells so you don't have to struggle getting the dumbells up for the first rep - which i always find difficult (why i need a spotter whenever i do DB bench)

once the weight is in the air im fine and can usually do a full set fairly easily however the first rep getting the DB's off my chest is what i struggle on..

was just wondering if any of you lads know / remember what im talking about and if anyone still makes them.. i was looking at finding it and hitting the manager up to buy one for the gym.


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.ironcompany.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1527

here you go m8,


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I thought it was just me that struggle with the first rep of a set, its the same for the OHP with dumbells etc!


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

diaita said:


> http://www.ironcompany.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1527
> 
> here you go m8,


HELL YES!! they look like little beauties!! im gonna purchase me some now.. reps on their way buddy.

*edit* ... you reckon they could handle 50kg DB's? they look pretty flimsy


----------

